# The best day of my life.



## Nykimbur (Apr 10, 2009)

I chronicled it back when I was writing my bio EDIT: 6/12 means 6th of December for americans using the other date system :

*Mon 6/12/04 – Somewhat prophetic[/FONT]**: [/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]Mid afternoon: _[FONT=&quot]My mum came for the meeting with Naylor this morning, though he was 15 mins late, and my mum mentioned the writing, but they both said the same shit about getting a job or working at school, in his lesson second period the CD drive in mine and Ruth’s computer read discs too slowly so we had to replace it and I saw that it was made by Sony when we took the casing off, crappy Sony CD drive like the crappy Sony PS2. I read an article about dodgy VAIO laptops and bad customer service a few years ago in Computer Shopper which has made me see all VAIO’s in a bad light ever since. Sony should stick to making headphones, walkman’s and TV’s. I saw some of the crappy Streetfigher movie last night, and I switched to The Beach near the end, which was okay, but was the real message in the film ‘videogames fuck you up’? Because that’s what it seemed like to me, a cleverly concealed message. As I’ve experienced only too well, anything can fuck anyone up. And what was that DiCaprio said at the end, ‘heaven isn’t a place’ or something, yes it is. In psychology we’re doing memory and stuff and Esch has been telling us that long term memory lasts most of your life, or forever, which is true, properly long term man, or I wouldn’t have my visions.Seeing as we got to school early my mum had time to get me a Red Bull, which I drunk quickly in break in a computer room and got two more OCRemix tunes that didn’t fit my old MP3 player. I watched most of ‘Miracle on 34th street’ for probably the first time last night, I’ve seen the trailers before, just never the film, and it was okay up till Kris said “but my workshops are invisible and only exist in the dream world” and I thought, okay, that just sounds a little too bullshit, but then who am I to talk?In psychology a sixth former came in asking for textbooks but Esch said they were all stolen and they’d spent about £100 on them and I joked to Richard that he’d stolen them and he said why would I steal psychology books and I said because you’re crazy, and he said not as crazy as you, it’s just been such a long time since I’ve made such a clean joke like that. Esch repeatedly mispronounced ‘imagery memory’ as ‘imaginary memory’, which was stupid, she is genuinely funny and a decent teacher, but she also once said that Hitler never served any time in the army at all, which he did BTW in WW1, and you do have to give him credit for fighting for his country, well technically I think he was born in Austria, but he fought for Germany, similarly to the way Stalin was born in Georgia and went on to rule Russia, I can see why Alan Bullock wrote such a huge book about their ‘parallel lives’, and going back to ‘imaginary memory’, that’s actually quite an interesting idea, is that what I have? Memory that isn’t real in this world? Naylor told my mum this morning that what teachers are trying to do in year 12 is try weaning us off this dependency on teachers and try working ourselves, but I don’t need to be weaned, I just need to die. Well I wouldn’t mind living a bit longer.At lunch when we left psychology early I went down Buckland Avenue to Park Lane; it was quite mild today; and listened to some music and ate my lunch, the earphones are good, I’m practically deaf to the world with loud music playing, when I tried them outside for the first time the other day I was crossing a road and saw a car coming and realised I had to be more careful, I have to be careful no-one tries to jump me, but ‘Park Lane’ doesn’t sound like a place where you could be mugged, LOL. My watch is fixed tomorrow; my organiser’s fixed, but I think my mum’s gone out with it; so I couldn’t stay there long coz I didn’t know the time so I came back at 25 past, I asked Lang, and 141 was empty but too hot so I went back outside, but came back in; I saw the others playing football and realised it’d come down to this again: football vs solitude at lunchtime. It’d be so much better if I just went and started playing, but like I said last April, I tend to get a bit hyperactive, I could piss people off. I waited in 142, my old RS room, and to my surprise Kalim was in there just sitting down and reading and I laughed and said I’d do the same, Kalim seems to have a bit of an antisocial problem, but he’s not shy or anything, I’m a bit worried about him, I’ve seen him walking around with people, but I think he likes to be alone too, I’ve seen him early for geography and psychology before, but anyway it’s silly now to avoid people like this, I’m not a lost, helpless seven year old anymore y’know? Yeah, I’m gonna be late for home. . .He just left, after putting back the book, he doesn’t seem unhappy; other people let their emotions hang out like that; as I suspected he was reading ‘Skills in religious studies’. I’m not sure if he does RS, maybe he’s just not good at football, he doesn’t seem the type. I’ll probably start playing tomorrow actually. Some parents would do anything for their children, support whatever they wanted to do, why can’t my mum be like that? I don’t want to say bad things about her, but it’s all true. Listening to an FF7 orchestral remix later on, there’s a certain part which depicts the industrial gloominess I feel perfectly, which I first realised when I played it to myself last night in bed while looking at the wall covered with my shrine pictures and Molly pictures, oh I mean Hotaru pictures, interesting that it was the wall with pictures of a girl based on a character who experiences these industrial feelings. Simon Ward said something a few years ago about how little humans really know, and I said what you mean is like anything’s possible and he said yeah, coz I’d thought similarly before too, and isn’t it just possible for you to consider, religious or not, that I’m a traveller between worlds or something and I’ve got lost on earth? You really should take the time to really check something out before you judge it, like NutriGrain Elevenses, they’re these small really yummy raisin mince pie type bars which I haven’t seen around for a while, but they used to sell them in the canteen and I got some in early mornings with Rhys in years 8 and 9, and I used to be sceptical about eating them, but like I used to joke, they look like shit, feel like shit, smell like shit, taste like Christmas.
_Mid evening: [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]My mum’s getting Goldeneye: RA tomorrow, if she can find it cheap she’s getting the M3 Power set too.
_Later: [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]I forgot to remind people of my birthday on Übergaming, though it mentions members birthdays at the bottom of the main page, and I checked today for any threads or personal messages, but nothing, it’s a shame, last year Axle sent me a ‘w00t: Happy freakin’ birthday!’ PM when I got home from some big talk and dinner at Elly’s house with FF7 paused while I was invading the Shinra building, though I haven’t been on the site very frequently recently, when I get Goldeneye tomorrow.
  Oh yeah, The Beach, the boy, Leo DiCaprio, and Robert Carlyle who slits his wrists at the beginning, talk about humans as parasites infesting the planet, it’s completely not like this in the worlds I see. Everything’s just cool, it’s magic, well lose the cool, it’s just magic, people are all happy, active. . .magic, I think I just saw it right now, a rush, spinning around. What I see, what I feel, what I talk about, that’s the reason for their existence, their happiness. I mean, look at humans now as portrayed in the film, they just fuck up everywhere they go, the best place is an island cut off from the rest of the world, what kind of a world is that, where people can’t even be with each other in perfect harmony? I think there’s- I just saw something really cool, wow, neon, airport kinda place, now I know I’m not losing my gift, I was about to say that I think there’s different species in my world, then when I saw, I knew that of course there were different species of magical creatures, whatever, I felt a small surge, I’ve still got it, coz it’s so much huger than earth, it’s wonderful because of its boundlessness or at least its vast size if it has limits, this world being completely boundless is like an overdose of, I dunno man, just what God takes to get high. It’s cool like this, ending the night on a vision. Or two or three. I could never have seen anything like this when I wa eight years old, I know that, coz I’d remember it. What is it man? It can’t be anything bad, like I’ve said before, it just feels like pure goodness, like The Truth. How can this be evil, man? I mean- I am completely alone with these feelings, whatever judgements I make about them, I don’t judge them to be evil, I don’t judge them to be a deception. As I am now, a simple vulnerable human, I don’t judge that to be so.
_Late evening: [/FONT]_I just recorded the Beastie Boys playing live in Manchester as I wrote some of the above, and I talked over a little about what I just wrote and experienced.[A1] [FONT=&quot] God bless me, man. If I was a starving orphan in a third world country and I had these visions, I’d rather die with them than trade them for food or any other material amenities y’know? Goodnight.
[A1]EDIT 10/12: I had to record a second piece when the record time on my player ran out, but it only lasted for about three minutes coz my bitch mum came in and told me to turn it off and get out. She called me mad, fucking piece of shit.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 10, 2009)

This needs to go to a writing section. You chose which one, Nykimbur.


----------



## Nykimbur (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, non-fiction.


----------

